# holster suggestions?



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm looking for a good leather belt holster for my sig 229r; black leather, thumb snap, open muzzle ok as long as the entire gun is covered by the holster, and durable. synthetics that appear to be leather are ok too. i'm also looking for a double mag pouch to match it, also with snapping covers. this is for carry in the field/woods where atv use might allow the weapon to dislodge from open style holsters. any suggestions?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I will now shamelessly plug my civilian employer:

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=287&GunID=280
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=514&GunID=280


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks, mike. i was very supprised by this answer from you....i do like the cop 3-slot, i have them for 4 of my handguns. galco has supplied 11 holsters for me in all and i'm not dissapointed in any of them. that will probably be the route i take for the 229 too. i just was wondering about any other options.


----------

